# Mew to DRI, Former Club Navigo



## lance1097 (Mar 23, 2014)

I posted this on the DRI forums and wanted to post it here also to see if any TUG members can shed some light on this.

Good Morning.



I recently received my DRI MF bill. It breaks down as such:

Bal as of Mar 4 - 0

2014 Annual Maint. Fee - 863.18

2014 Real Estate Taxes - 81.12

2014 Florida Club Connection Fee - 186.25

Voluntary ROC Contribution - 5.00

Optional Vacation Guard Plan - 69.00



I would like to continue using my timeshare as I was with Club Navigo where I would use my Liki Tiki points to exchange into Parkway Internation each year. There was no fee for that transfer and no need for any outside company (II, RCI).

My question is this: Are the 2014 Florida Club connection fee mandatory to be paid. I would like to just pay my Maintenance and taxes and continue exchanging into Club Navigo affilliated resorts.

Thanks

Lance


----------



## wise one (Mar 24, 2014)

If you check past years under Club Navigo, you will find that you paid a fee equivalent to the Florida Club Connection Fee, only to Club Navigo.  I do not recall the exact amount.  That fee was for the payment of II dues and trades within the group.  

As I understand, and as I did with no repercussions, the Voluntary ROC Contribution and Optional Vacation Guard Plan can be taken off the total, but not the club fee.


----------

